# Uber puts value at $120 Billion, pre IPO



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-120-bln-in-a-possible-ipo-wsj-idUSKCN1MQ1N8
*Uber puts value at $120 Billion, pre IPO*
*
*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If Uber IPOs at 120 and Lyft IPOs at 15, then Uber is 8x the value.

Lyft is closing the gap apparently.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-120-bln-in-a-possible-ipo-wsj-idUSKCN1MQ1N8
> *Uber puts value at $120 Billion, pre IPO
> *


That valuation was NOT placed by Uber. It was estimated by Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs -- the two investment banks seeking to handle the IPO. And it's not out of line with the most recent valuation based on actual investments made, which I believe was $95 Billion.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> which I believe was $95 Billion


care to post a link? the most recent cash infusion was toyota's (soon to be gone) $500 million at $72 billion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> care to post a link? the most recent cash infusion was toyota's (soon to be gone) $500 million at $72 billion.


Uber and Goldman Sachs are inflating things again.
Not unlike a penis pump.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Of course the banks handling the IPO will claim a high value, That’s their job.
Once the stock starts selling THEN we’ll see where the price goes.

It Ain’t “Show Friends” it’s Show Business


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> That valuation was NOT placed by Uber. It was estimated by Morgan Stanley and Goldman Sachs -- the two investment banks seeking to handle the IPO. And it's not out of line with the most recent valuation based on actual investments made, which I believe was $95 Billion.


It's an insane number. I value Uber at $10 billion but all the genius investors say it's worth a lot more.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> care to post a link? the most recent cash infusion was toyota's (soon to be gone) $500 million at $72 billion.


Here you go: https://www.axios.com/the-case-for-...443-5896a73c-55d3-45cf-a83f-260425350a40.html

All of these valuation guesstimates are suspect until Uber actually goes public and the real valuation is established by the marketplace. On the other hand, investors in privately held startups typically exact large discounts in return for their investments -- like your example of Toyota, or Softbank's investment.

We'll see when they finally go public, and I'll be watching from the sidelines, lol.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok that’s just made up guess work. No actual shares of equity exchanged hands near prices that would indicate $90+ billion


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Unicorn farts.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Unicorn farts.


that's BS your smelling, not I.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...t-120-bln-in-a-possible-ipo-wsj-idUSKCN1MQ1N8
> *Uber puts value at $120 Billion, pre IPO
> *


If they double the rates overnight then I can believe $120 Billion.

They are trying to get investors pumped up to eat that Turd Sandwich.

Uber- No really it is Grade A Beef.

Investors- Ummm no it is a Turd Sandwich.

Uber - Just bite into it!!! It is a 120 Billion Dollars Enjoy


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If uber doubles the rates overnight their revenue will tank.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> that's BS your smelling, not I.


IluberLyft r fake unicorn


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If uber doubles the rates overnight their revenue will tank.


It would be interesting to see what would happen cause you would have all drivers shutting off Lyft and driving Uber Only. Lyft would have to follow suit to pull drivers back online. Both these companies have the ability to raise rates that will benefit them and the drivers. All the chumps taking cheap rides can walk or bus it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> If they double the rates overnight then I can believe $120 Billion.


*What do you think they did with Upfront pricing? *

Uber's ride revenue went from 20-25% of the fare to 40-50% of the fare (or more in some cases).

AND the *fares* went up.

AND *rides* went up, not down, at the higher prices.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimKE said:


> *What do you think they did with Upfront pricing? *
> 
> Uber's ride revenue went from 20-25% of the fare to 40-50% of the fare (or more in some cases).
> 
> ...


Yet still they lose 3 billion per year.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> *What do you think they did with Upfront pricing? *
> 
> Uber's ride revenue went from 20-25% of the fare to 40-50% of the fare (or more in some cases).
> 
> ...


True story!! Many riders are hooked on Uber because it's a good value.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

They will continue to raise their percentage too. New drivers are always filling in, having no idea what once was. Sooner or later new ants will drive and be on here complaining about Uber taking 75% of the fare instead of 60%. Without regulation it's always going to be a race to the bottom.


Wait until Uber does go public and actually has to open their books to the outside world. Hopefully there will be some investors that are appalled by the constant grind of "partners" and realize there could be a problem sooner or later. Maybe then something will get changed, but only if it becomes financially beneficial.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> They will continue to raise their percentage too. New drivers are always filling in, having no idea what once was. Sooner or later new ants will drive and be on here complaining about Uber taking 75% of the fare instead of 60%. Without regulation it's always going to be a race to the bottom.
> 
> Wait until Uber does go public and actually has to open their books to the outside world. Hopefully there will be some investors that are appalled by the constant grind of "partners" and realize there could be a problem sooner or later. Maybe then something will get changed, but only if it becomes financially beneficial.


Sorry to tell you but investors have no sympathy for drivers.


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber and Goldman Sachs are inflating things again.
> Not unlike a penis pump.


Goldman sachs has already invested $1.6B into uber. I find it very strange that more people don't have a problem with the fact that this creates a conflict of interest when trying to properly value a pre IPO firm. It's in their interest to value Uber skyhigh if they already own 10% (or whatever it is) of the pie


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uber-xxx said:


> Goldman sachs has already invested $1.6B into uber. I find it very strange that more people don't have a problem with the fact that this creates a conflict of interest when trying to properly value a pre IPO firm. It's in their interest to value Uber skyhigh if they already own 10% (or whatever it is) of the pie


Total conflict of interest!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uber-xxx said:


> Goldman sachs has already invested $1.6B into uber. I find it very strange that more people don't have a problem with the fact that this creates a conflict of interest when trying to properly value a pre IPO firm. It's in their interest to value Uber skyhigh if they already own 10% (or whatever it is) of the pie


it's in everyone's interest (except the retail suckers) to over value shares. that's why buffett calls ipo's "It's Probably Overpriced".


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I have never shorted a stock in my life. However, if Uber does an IPO and gets a $120 billion dollar valuation, this will be my first short. I will be rich!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber and Goldman Sachs are inflating things again.
> Not unlike a penis pump.


Goldman Sachs Loves Bursting Bubbles

No More Government Bailouts !


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber and Goldman Sachs are inflating things again.
> Not unlike a penis pump.


That latter item sounds like a better investment than Uber shares.
Please advise the the date of their IPO (Inflating Pump Offering).


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have never shorted a stock in my life. However, if Uber does an IPO and gets a $120 billion dollar valuation, this will be my first short. I will be rich!


puts will be the way to go. write calls


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uber-xxx said:


> Goldman sachs has already invested $1.6B into uber. I find it very strange that more people don't have a problem with the fact that this creates a conflict of interest when trying to properly value a pre IPO firm. It's in their interest to value Uber skyhigh if they already own 10% (or whatever it is) of the pie


It's a very bad look.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have never shorted a stock in my life. However, if Uber does an IPO and gets a $120 billion dollar valuation, this will be my first short. I will be rich!


Don't be so sure that the market will place a rational valuation on Uber during or after their IPO. Look at Tesla.

I personally believe that Uber has a value of $0, but I also believe their IPO will happen in 2019 and the stock will double or triple before it all comes crashing down.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Don't be so sure that the market will place a rational valuation on Uber during or after their IPO. Look at Tesla.
> 
> I personally believe that Uber has a value of $0, but I also believe their IPO will happen in 2019 and the stock will double or triple before it all comes crashing down.


That's why i'm not going to short uber.

I believe there's enough stupid people who believe the hype to get the IPO off the ground before it crashes into the Zero line.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Happy investing!

"In documents distributed in recent days related to a potential bond offering-led by Morgan Stanley-*Uber indicated it won't be profitable for at least three years*, according to people familiar with the matter." - https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-p...I9+BH0hfBQAhppCiW&reflink=article_email_share


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Sorry to tell you but investors have no sympathy for drivers.


You are so right. The investors more likely will demand ways to reduce driver costs.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

Uber works will help them ipo quicker possibly thst why they are starting it up.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Regardless of valuation, would you buy stock in a company so mismanaged? Not mention; mistreatment of drivers/employees, executive resign, fines, competition, identity crisis and lack of moral compass?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Unicorn farts. Do you believe they went from 50 billion to 120 billion overnight?
I don't.
If I tell you I'm a purple gorilla will you believe me?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have never shorted a stock in my life. However, if Uber does an IPO and gets a $120 billion dollar valuation, this will be my first short. I will be rich!


Doesn't it take a while before a stock is available for short trading?

Because if it is available right away I'll sink all my savings into that LOL



makes_sense said:


> Uber works will help them ipo quicker possibly thst why they are starting it up.


Yes that's another stupid smoke and mirrors game designed to convince investors that Uber has growth potential


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Doesn't it take a while before a stock is available for short trading?
> 
> Because if it is available right away I'll sink all my savings into that LOL
> 
> Yes that's another stupid smoke and mirrors game designed to convince investors that Uber has growth potential


Not to burst your bubble...

Short selling is a much bigger risk than buying stock and hoping it goes up. The problem with conspiring to short uber's stock is that i truly and wholly believe that there are enough idiots out there to buy uber stocks at 120 billion valuation.

And if the stock doesn't fall before your return date you can lose out, and if it goes _up_ A LOT your boned.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Not to burst your bubble...
> 
> Short selling is a much bigger risk than buying stock and hoping it goes up. The problem with conspiring to short uber's stock is that i truly and wholly believe that there are enough idiots out there to buy uber stocks at 120 billion valuation.
> 
> And if the stock doesn't fall before your return date you can lose out, and if it goes _up_ A LOT your boned.


I forgot about the time, that's the wild card.

The dropping like a rock is inevitable (if it even goes to IPO), the when is the big question. I've never actually shorted a stock before.

Also I was kidding about sinking all my hundreds of savings into shorting Uber. I need that money to get out from under Uber's heel.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I forgot about the time, that's the wild card.
> 
> The dropping like a rock is inevitable (if it even goes to IPO), the when is the big question. I've never actually shorted a stock before.
> 
> Also I was kidding about sinking all my hundreds of savings into shorting Uber. I need that money to get out from under Uber's heel.


If the price goes _*up*_ you can lose even more than the money you put in, shorting a stock is literally borrowing a stock, selling it, buying the same number of shares later, and returning them. Then pocketing the price difference for yourself.

*Scenario **A "win"*

you Borrow 1000 shares at $75 per share, and short them.

Step one
You borrow 1,000 and sell them right away at $75 per share.

Step 2
You have $75,000

Step 3, you buy 1,000 shares for $35 per share at a cost of $35,000

Step 4. You walk away with $40,000

So if uber goes from 100 to 400 per share you lose.... $300 per share you borrowed.

*Scenario **B "WHAT THE %**% Did I DO?"
*
Step 1. You borrow 1000 shares
Step 2. You sell them (and have $75,000 in your pocket)
Step 3. The price goes up to $225 a share
Step 4. The broker you borrowed from wants them back
Step 5. You have to pay $225,000 in order to cover your bet

So in this scenario, your ideal payday is a $40,000 payout
A lose is $150,000 in the hole.


----------

